# ~~~ 1840's... Black Glass ~~~



## Robert Biro (Dec 16, 2020)

~~~ 1840's... Black Glass ~~~


----------



## waterman (Dec 16, 2020)

What a raw open pontil. Beautiful quality glass.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2020)

That's as danged good as it gets.  Absolute killer.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

Neck looks almost swirled. So nice brother.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 29, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous glass...


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks more light amber then Black?


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 30, 2020)

Robert Biro said:


> ~~~ 1840's... Black Glass ~~~



SWEET!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 30, 2020)

Robert Biro said:


> ~~~ 1840's... Black Glass ~~~



I have about 20 black glass thee piece mold with hella lot of whittle marks (chattering from cold molds and steam is what I have been told causes whittle marks). Mine are very rustic and I thought they had to be 1860’s but maybe earlier? I need to dig those out, I used to have them out all the time. As a collection they show beautifully especially because of the variety and the sizes. Thanks for reminding me of these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 30, 2020)

I agree with ROBBYBOBBY64.  This is an excellent window bottle in amber glass.  Not black glass.  Here are some black glass bottles in a window:


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 30, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> I agree with ROBBYBOBBY64. This is an excellent window bottle in amber glass. Not black glass. Here are some black glass bottles in a window:
> 
> View attachment 216158



These are substantially older, European I believe. Still quite impressive. With black glass, one should not be able to readily see the light come though easily. The color always remains blackish more so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 30, 2020)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> These are substantially older, European I believe. Still quite impressive. With black glass, one should not be able to readily see the light come though easily. The color always remains blackish more so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Harry Pristis said:


> I agree with ROBBYBOBBY64. This is an excellent window bottle in amber glass. Not black glass. Here are some black glass bottles in a window:
> 
> View attachment 216158




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 30, 2020)

I believe the collector definition of "black glass" is a bit more liberal than btt claims.  That definition is expanded to include the translucent shades of olive green such as a couple of the top shelf onions among those in my window picture.  The extreme example of this more liberal definition is the sealed cylinder on bottom shelf (second from left). 

Translucent amber, it seems, does not qualify, although there is plenty of olive-amber "black amber" glass to be seen.  The little amber pocket flask is very dark amber, but it does not qualify as "black glass" -- it's just dark amber.




Here's an olive amber "black glass" bottle, a Ricketts 3 piece mold.  The olive-green preserves jars I consider "black glass."


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 30, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> I believe the collector definition of "black glass" is a bit more liberal than btt claims. That definition is expanded to include the translucent shades of olive green such as a couple of the top shelf onions among those in my window picture. The extreme example of this more liberal definition is the sealed cylinder on bottom shelf (second from left).
> 
> Translucent amber, it seems, does not qualify, although there is plenty of olive-amber "black amber" glass to be seen. The little amber pocket flask is very dark amber, but it does not qualify as "black glass" -- it's just dark amber.
> View attachment 216166
> ...



Love that amber flask! What a beauty, butt so are the food bottles, middle pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Mjbottle (Dec 30, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> View attachment 216191


I love that okeefe from toronto uncle bruce! Wow!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 30, 2020)

I've dug a few Black Glass. The one I hit with the Probe & it was only like a foot below ground. dug a test hole to see what I hit. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 30, 2020)

Another one from late 1860's early 1870's Privy.


----------



## Robert Biro (Jan 2, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> I agree with ROBBYBOBBY64.  This is an excellent window bottle in amber glass.  Not black glass.  Here are some black glass bottles in a window:
> 
> View attachment 216158


Some of these bottles look like dark and lite green glass. It's all about the lighting. You get my point !


----------



## Robert Biro (Jan 2, 2021)

Another photo of the same bottle with out strong natural outside lighting.


----------



## Shades of History (Jan 2, 2021)

Robert Biro said:


> ~~~ 1840's... Black Glass ~~~


That's a great piece with some real character. Loving the color and the crudeness.


----------

